# Freediver Buddy



## FCUK (May 21, 2014)

Good Day, I'm looking for a Freediver Buddy, I just past my FII 1 last weekend. I'm in the area of Destin FL until November, Looking forward to meet new friends. I've 10 years of diving, 6 years of port inspection diver and currently Clearance diver, I'm safety oriented, planing to buy a speargun in the near futur, Cheers!

You can send me an e-mail @ [email protected]

Jeff


----------

